# CSGO Tips



## susC (Apr 3, 2022)

3 CSGO tips for today (Sunday 03/04)

eSuba vs Enterprise
Championship: Road to MCR - Bratislava 2022
Time: 6am GMT
Bet: ENTERPRISE
ODD: 1.40
Chance of winning: 64%

Evil Geniuses vs AGO
Championship: ESL Pro League Season 15
Time: 11:30am GMT
Bet: Evil Geniuses
ODD: 1.68
Chance of winning: 56%

Cruise vs FirstMemory
Championship: GamersClube Série B - March 2022
Time: 12pm GMT
Bet: Cruise
ODD: 1.49
Chance of winning: 54%

To get access to the other daily tips, follow @ggwptips

Good luck!


----------

